# Curing My First Buckboard Bacon -- IT'S DONE!!!! (w/ Q-view)



## adiochiro3

Many of you more advanced smoking pals around here have inspired me to venture into the realm of cured meats.  I thought BBB was probably the easiest thing to attempt on the first go-around, and it sounds dang tasty as well!  At the suggestion of several well-respected SMF members, I chose a dry cure method for my BBB.

Had a heck of a time finding Morton's Tender Quick -- I finally found it at an old school butcher shop about a dozen miles from home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Regular grocers don't seem to have a clue, and the local butcher shop didn't carry it!

Then there is the method & recipe questions.  Holy Moly!  Finding a straight-forward, precise method & recipe was a challenge.  Maybe I overcomplicated things, but I really want to get this right rather than make anyone sick.  It seems to me curing meats is a big a step beyond simply not cooking a piece of meat properly.

Finding lists of ingredients was no problem; how it is assembled and played out was another matter.  Information was either contradictory or just plain thin on details.  For example:

Do you mix everything with the TQ and then apply the rub, or do you rub the TQ on the meat first and add everything over the top of that?  Does it really matter?   (I saw both methods advocated.)
At what stage do you add the maple syrup/molasses/honey?   (some sources say put it right in with the cure process, others say brush it on right before smoking.)
Do you loosely vacuum seal or apply a full vacuum?  (Again, I saw both advocated.)
How long to cure?  (Surprisingly, there is a wide discrepancy of thought on this subject, but I'm going with the precise instructions on the TQ package.)
Don't a lot of your seasonings & flavorings wash off during the after-cure rinses?   Do you apply then?  Re-apply then?
Do you leave it to air dry before smoking, or does pat-drying with a paper towel suffice?  How long to air dry?  In the fridge or in a cooler or on the counter (assuming no heat wave)?
Every post I perused started by saying how great and easy making BBB is; however, after reading a mess of posts and web sites, I failed to discover the simplicity -- and, based on the landslide of questions and requests for clarification all over the web -- I'm not the only one. 

I started kind of small scale: 5.5 lbs. of boneless pork butt from our local Asian market ($1.99/lb).







I decided on a 3 ingredient cure: Morton's Tender Quick, pepper, and brown sugar.







I decided the safest thing on the first go-around was to apply each ingredient separately, starting with the TQ (reasoning that was the important player & should have the first contact with the meat surface.  I massaged the TQ into every nook and cranny of the butts as is universally advocated.  Then I rubbed on the brown sugar and sprinkled with pepper.  I chose to cut off the vacuum process and apply the seal as soon as a) the air was out and, b) the juices just started moving toward the unit.  Here they are, all vacuum sealed up for their nap:







I decided to add the maple syrup with a brush after the rinse, before the smoke.  Some recommend a drying period after the rinse, so I will probably put it on then. 

Stay tuned; results in about 10 days!

James


----------



## chefrob

there are many ways to skin a cat.......once you do it a couple of times you will have the confidence see what works for you. so far so good.............


----------



## meateater

Looks like you did your homework, give it 10 days and smoke it up. I like to cold smoke for a few hours and then slowly bring it up to 140* and put in the fridge till the next day then slice it up.


----------



## venture

Looks like you are off to a good start.

The instructions with TQ are pretty much bullet proof as are things from Bear, Shooter Rick, and a lot of other experienced folks here.

You will be very happy with your final product.  I know that you did it safely and you will have no worries.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3

Thanks to all for your encouragement and reassurance.  I'm really looking forward to this smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl

We'll be waiting!


----------



## tjohnson

Tick Tock Tick Tock

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Adio, I'm sure you did everything fine, just by the fact that I could see you were really looking into it, but I'll try to answer your questions with my opinions (In Red):

Finding lists of ingredients was no problem; how it is assembled and played out was another matter.  Information was either contradictory or just plain thin on details.  For example:

Do you mix everything with the TQ and then apply the rub, or do you rub the TQ on the meat first and add everything over the top of that?  Does it really matter?   (I saw both methods advocated.)I always apply the TQ first, so I can see that it is distributed evenly over the whole of each piece. Then the other stuff, and anything that falls off, I make sure I shove it into that same bag (especially the TQ).
At what stage do you add the maple syrup/molasses/honey?   (some sources say put it right in with the cure process, others say brush it on right before smoking.) I would have to say, if you're gonna use it, put it on just before smoking. It will make your Bacon all sticky, but I tried injecting it, and I tried putting it in during the curing process, and I got very little if any added flavor. It seemed a waste of good Maple Syrup.
Do you loosely vacuum seal or apply a full vacuum?  (Again, I saw both advocated.) I just put each piece in it's own ziplock bag, and squeeze out most of the air (Doesn't matter much).
How long to cure?  (Surprisingly, there is a wide discrepancy of thought on this subject, but I'm going with the precise instructions on the TQ package.) I go by thickness---One day per each 1/2" of thickness. Then I add 2 or 3 days to that for safety. If the Butt is more than 3 1/2" thick, I would slice it in half (thickness wise), or I would have to inject it. I'd rather slice it in half.
Don't a lot of your seasonings & flavorings wash off during the after-cure rinses?   Do you apply then?  Re-apply then? Some does, but all I ever put in with the cure is Brown Sugar to counter the salt in the TQ. Then after I rinse, dry with paper towels, and fry test, I sprinkle CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder on it.
Do you leave it to air dry before smoking, or does pat-drying with a paper towel suffice?  How long to air dry?  In the fridge or in a cooler or on the counter (assuming no heat wave)? I have an extra fridge, so I dry mine good with paper towels. Then I put the pieces on the smoking racks, and sprinkle my extra seasonings on. Then into the fridge overnight (uncovered). Then I still put it in 130˚ heat, before I start smoking, to be sure to get the pellicle started. If I didn't have the extra fridge, I would probably put it in without smoke for 2 hours at 130˚. You can also put it in front of a fan for an hour or two, if you don't want to add heat.
Every post I perused started by saying how great and easy making BBB is; however, after reading a mess of posts and web sites, I failed to discover the simplicity -- and, based on the landslide of questions and requests for clarification all over the web -- I'm not the only one.  I have never done a "step by step" on BBB because I used Hi Mt, and I did not care for the results. The next time I do a BBB, I will take it to 145˚ (new USDA rules), and I will use TQ like I explained above, and I will do a "step by step" on it, because I know exactly what you're saying.

Sorry I wasn't here sooner,

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3

Thanks everyone --especially Bear!  Now inquiring minds know what's going on!  I think you just did that step by step, Bear. Maybe your post could be reworked into a sticky?  My plans were pretty spot on to your instructions -- save the maple syrup (which I now think I'll skip this round). 

The main thing is now I am completely confident I won't make anyone sick!


----------



## beer-b-q




----------



## mballi3011

Waiting is about the hardest part of makin bacon. I always mix my cure and other seasonings for it will mix and distribute around the meat during the curing process. The slat cure will pull the moisture out of the meat and that will help with the distribution of your spices. Now I would recommend curing your bacon for at least 10 days ( do mine 14 days) but it does depend on the thickness of the meat also. Now after it is cured and time for smoking I do recommend the fry test but your bacon will not taste like your fry bacon. Now I would also dry your bacon by hanging it in your smoker with your heat source on low for at least an hour. You should be able to touch it and it will have developed a skin almost. Then just smoke it as you normally do. Remember that you are only flavoring the bacon and not cooking it. You want to keep your temps down. After smoking for however long you want to left it hang out in he refrig for overnight or at least 12-16 hours and then slice it. Then believe me you will never buy bacon (except for ABT's and Fatties) at the store again. We don't and have a few friends that only eat my bacon. So I'm making bacon all the time around this house.


----------



## nwdave

Great information and a very good consolidation of information for those of us contemplating making the jump.  Gotta get an extra fridge first though. 

One thing that really amazes me is why everyone seems to have a tough time finding Tender Quick.  You'd think that Morton being a national supplier would target all the markets.  Up in my region (Pacific Northwest), I can't turn around in any store without finding Tender Quick and Morton's Sugar Cure, for that matter.  Son-In-Law (Denver Area) has a care package request in for Tender Quick when we visit in August.  Can we say leverage?







  10 day supply.


----------



## Bearcarver

NWDave said:


> Great information and a very good consolidation of information for those of us contemplating making the jump.  Gotta get an extra fridge first though.
> 
> One thing that really amazes me is why everyone seems to have a tough time finding Tender Quick.  You'd think that Morton being a national supplier would target all the markets.  Up in my region (Pacific Northwest), I can't turn around in any store without finding Tender Quick and Morton's Sugar Cure, for that matter.  Son-In-Law (Denver Area) has a care package request in for Tender Quick when we visit in August.  Can we say leverage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 day supply.


I used to wonder that too Dave, but I think it might be a "Nitrite/Nitrate Phobia". The grocery store I get my TQ in doesn't sell any cure #1 either.

I guess they'd rather not be involved.

Bear


----------



## raptor700

Bearcarver said:


> I used to wonder that too Dave, but I think it might be a "Nitrite/Nitrate Phobia". The grocery store I get my TQ in doesn't sell any cure #1 either.
> 
> I guess they'd rather not be involved.
> 
> Bear


  I can't buy either one where i live.

Thank god for Al Gore  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that Internet is awesome!


----------



## venture

Even the so called "butchers" and "sausage makers" in my area carry no curing products.  Had to buy them all off the net.???

Go figger?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3

[quote name="mballi3011" url="/forum/thread/107339/curing-my-first-buckboard-bacon-w-q-view#post_642324"]







Waiting is about the hardest part of makin bacon. I always mix my cure and other seasonings for it will mix and distribute around the meat during the curing process. The slat cure will pull the moisture out of the meat and that will help with the distribution of your spices. Now I would recommend curing your bacon for at least 10 days ( do mine 14 days) but it does depend on the thickness of the meat also. Now after it is cured and time for smoking I do recommend the fry test but your bacon will not taste like your fry bacon. Now I would also dry your bacon by hanging it in your smoker with your heat source on low for at least an hour. You should be able to touch it and it will have developed a skin almost. Then just smoke it as you normally do. Remember that you are only flavoring the bacon and not cooking it. You want to keep your temps down. After smoking for however long you want to left it hang out in he refrig for overnight or at least 12-16 hours and then slice it. Then believe me you will never buy bacon (except for ABT's and Fatties) at the store again. We don't and have a few friends that only eat my bacon. So I'm making bacon all the time around this house.

[/quote]

Thanks, Mballi!  I was definitely planning on the fry test, and I will dry the bacon before smoking. And I will *TRY* to be patient and let the bacon mellow overnight before slicing (& eating!)!!!!!!

The meat is about 2 inches thick.  Is 10 days enough?  12 better?  Some advocate a 6 or 7 day cure on a 2 inch slab of meat.  Seems risky to me.....


----------



## Bearcarver

adiochiro3 said:


> The meat is about 2 inches thick. Is 10 days enough? 12 better? Some advocate a 6 or 7 day cure on a 2 inch slab of meat. Seems risky to me.....




2" thick by the formula I use means a minimum of 6 days (4 halves plus 2 days for safety). I usually throw another day or two on that, so my call would be 7 or 8 days.

The main thing would be no less that 6 days. But then if you're busy, or bad weather, it wouldn't hurt to go to 9, 10, or 11 days, just make sure you do the fry test, in case it needs a little soaking.  You probably won't need to, but you never know.

Bear


----------



## nwdave

Taking this one step further,  meat thickness, say up to 2 1/2 inches on average.  Much thicker presents it's own problems due to penetration of cure?  Is there a maximum length or a point where no benefit would be derived resting in the cure (assume 2 1/2 " thickness for answer)?   I'm seeing a suggestion of 11 days but what if a longer time might be needed due to some unknown reason where the lucky guy would be away from his home.  I know I'm getting kinda picky but heck, let's say, some dumb slob runs into my beautiful truck and I end up in the hospital for a couple of weeks and I've got bacon in the macon (sorry, couldn't pass that up).  I certainly *couldn't* expect SWMBO to handle the situation.

 


Bearcarver said:


> 2" thick by the formula I use means a minimum of 6 days (4 halves plus 2 days for safety). I usually throw another day or two on that, so my call would be 7 or 8 days.
> 
> The main thing would be no less that 6 days. But then if you're busy, or bad weather, it wouldn't hurt to go to 9, 10, or 11 days, just make sure you do the fry test, in case it needs a little soaking.  You probably won't need to, but you never know.
> 
> Bear


----------



## boykjo

good luck on your bacon.............. will be watching.....


----------



## Bearcarver

NWDave said:


> Taking this one step further,  meat thickness, say up to 2 1/2 inches on average.  Much thicker presents it's own problems due to penetration of cure?  Is there a maximum length or a point where no benefit would be derived resting in the cure (assume 2 1/2 " thickness for answer)?   I'm seeing a suggestion of 11 days but what if a longer time might be needed due to some unknown reason where the lucky guy would be away from his home.  I know I'm getting kinda picky but heck, let's say, some dumb slob runs into my beautiful truck and I end up in the hospital for a couple of weeks and I've got bacon in the macon (sorry, couldn't pass that up).  I certainly *couldn't* expect SWMBO to handle the situation.


For your first part,
Personally, I would either slice in half anything more than 3 1/2" thick, or inject it. I have injected some Eye rounds for Dried Beef, but I would rather avoid that. So if I had a 4" piece of meat, I would cut it down to two pieces, 2" thick, that would need a minimum of 6" in cure. Then I would probably cure them for 8 days.

The later part:

There was some discussion about holding things  for longer times, like you mention. Freezing was brought up, but I can't remember what became of that discussion.

It's on this forum some place, and bbally might have been in that one.

Bear


----------



## nwdave

Ok,  I guess I'll take this ol' retired, uh, butt on a mission and see if I can dig up the information.  *Nice having the time *(Hey Scarbelly, that remark was for you!!) to do as you wish, for the most part.  I'll get back on this thread when I find out one way or another.


----------



## nwdave

Heck, I just PM'd Pops to see what he thinks.  Might as well use his expertise to get a correct answer.


----------



## nwdave

Got a reply from Pops6927 and have his permission to quote his response to me.

Pops6927
Yesterday at 3:39 am

I only have direct experience with wet curing, putting meat into a pickle and letting it soak. For thicker pieces greater than 2 or more inches I pump the brine inside the meat so it pickles from the inside-out as well as the outside-in, plus gets the curing agent around the bone or bones.Dry curing still accomplishes the same thing by putting the curing agent on the meat and it absorbs into the meat as it draws moisture out of the meat, essentially creating a wet brine also.

If you exceed the recommended days the meat will reach a point where it won't pickle any more and start to break down the composition of the meat instead. For example we've had situations where, because of over-production (taking in more custom meat than we could handle, getting it into the brine and having to hold it before smoking several days or even weeks late, like 45 - 50 days vs. a normal 30 days). Fat becomes gelatinous, skin softens and expands, etc. But, the meat itself cured and smoked okay and the fat and skin tightened up.

End quote.

That certainly helps me better understand what I was doubtful about.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for pursuing this Dave, and thanks to Pops for his always welcome expertise!!

Since the question is now on a different page (at least on my computer), here is the question Dave was asking, that Pops answered (above) on Post #23:

Taking this one step further,  meat thickness, say up to 2 1/2 inches on average.  Much thicker presents it's own problems due to penetration of cure?  Is there a maximum length or a point where no benefit would be derived resting in the cure (assume 2 1/2 " thickness for answer)?   I'm seeing a suggestion of 11 days but what if a longer time might be needed due to some unknown reason where the lucky guy would be away from his home.  I know I'm getting kinda picky but heck, let's say, some dumb slob runs into my beautiful truck and I end up in the hospital for a couple of weeks and I've got bacon in the macon (sorry, couldn't pass that up).  I certainly *couldn't*  expect SWMBO to handle the situation.

Bear


----------



## realtorterry

Awesome thread!! I've been thinking of this meself for awhile. This really wants me to get after it!! I do have one quick question though. I thought BBB was made from a butterflied Butt? IF that is true do I just keep cutting it down until I reach the desired thickness??


----------



## Bearcarver

realtorterry said:


> Awesome thread!! I've been thinking of this meself for awhile. This really wants me to get after it!! I do have one quick question though. I thought BBB was made from a butterflied Butt? IF that is true do I just keep cutting it down until I reach the desired thickness??


The first one I did, I was real careful to do a nice job removing the bone in the Boston Butt, so it would be neat.

Then I cured it for 10 or 12 days, because of how thick it was (could have injected to shorten that time).

I ended up with a beautiful mess of oval slices, about 3" X 6".

After that, I started slicing them in half, and curing the halves separately in about 7 days. I don't need big oval slices----2" X 6" is fine with me.

My 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## alelover

Great post. A lot of good info. I found my TQ at Meijer's in Ohio. I live in NC. Can't seem to find it here.


----------



## adiochiro3

I just flipped the BBB for the final time!  She goes into the smoker tomorrow!!!!!!  I can hardly stand it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

adiochiro3 said:


> I just flipped the BBB for the final time!  She goes into the smoker tomorrow!!!!!!  I can hardly stand it!!!!!!!!!




That's funny how a thing like that excites us!!!

Today I will flip 17 pounds of Belly for the last time, and smoke it Saturday, and I feel the same as you !!!

I guess we really are a little Weird !   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## nwdave




----------



## jefflisa828

not weird bear we are lovers thats all love q-ing  smokin and bacon lol


----------



## tyotrain




----------



## adiochiro3

The Buckboard Bacon is outta the smoker and cooling on the counter!  I'll post the Q-view with the final results after slicing and taste-testing tomorrow!  Stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## tjohnson

I'm Waiting for PICS!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

adiochiro3 said:


> The Buckboard Bacon is outta the smoker and cooling on the counter!  I'll post the Q-view with the final results after slicing and taste-testing tomorrow!   Stay tuned!!!!!




You better------------Or I shall release the hounds!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## adiochiro3

Keep the hounds at bay, Bear.  Here's the long-awaited results:

After a 10 day cure, I did a

1)      Brief soak (maybe ½ hour b/c fry test was OK for saltiness; tasted like ham).  Probably soak 2 hours next time as the first bite of the finished product is a bit salty.  Fortunately, that immediately calms down.







2)    Pat dry and refrigerate uncovered for 4 hours on cooling racks to form the pellicle.

3)    Applied more pepper to all three pieces & added honey to one, Garlic Powder to another, and Rudy’s Rub to the third.







4)    Set on racks in smoker with electric element running things around 130* for 1.5 hours to ensure good pellicle formation (will shorten this to 1 hour next time)

5)    Smoked at 130* with electric element for 2 hours with plum wood chips I spun off of my lathe







6)    Switched to propane to raise the cook temp to 250*, continued adding wood chips, and achieved IT of 145* in another hour for a total of 3 hours of smoke.

7)    Rested on the counter to cool.







8)    Bagged & refrigerated overnight.

9)    Sliced and Foodsaver into serving portions.







Breakfast couldn't come soon enough!  We just couldn't resist, so about 11:30 pm we fried up a few slices...







Y'all were right; this stuff is off the hook fantastic!  Lots of OOOOOHHH's and AAAAAHHHHHH's!  I'm already planning round 2, and I know my 2 college students will want supplies for their return in the fall.  And my dad will be hounding me too!  LOL!!!  I see another fridge in my future just for curing purposes....

A great big thanks to everyone who contributed and encouraged me along the way, especially Bear & Mballi!  I believe this is a major advance in my smoking craft (moving into pastrami, CB, etc.).  While this is definitely something you don't want to try willy-nilly, it really is not a difficult process to achieve safety and quality if you just pay attention to detail.  Now it's just a matter of playing with the flavors to find optimal combinations.  I will try adding maple syrup, honey and I even thought of apple juice concentrate to the next batches into the cure itself.  I will also try hickory in the near future.  Plenty of options to play with now!  Good times!!!!


----------



## raptor700

All I can say is................... AWESOME James

Great job and thanks for sharing

BBB is something I havn't tried yet, but it's in my near future (thanks to you!)


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow !!!

Good thing I put the hounds away, before they got a look at these pictures!!! Mighta gnawed my leg of!!!

Dang that looks good, James!!!  It is hard to believe how good it is, isn't it ?!?!

Beautiful color when you combine heat with smoke on a cured Bacon.

I like to smoke it longer & lower for maximum smoke, but your's looks awesome!!!

MMMMmmmm......Thanks for the Views!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf

Great looking bacon and marvelous post!!

 thanks!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover




----------



## tjohnson

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!

Todd


----------



## adiochiro3

Bearcarver said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Good thing I put the hounds away, before they got a look at these pictures!!! Mighta gnawed my leg of!!!
> 
> Dang that looks good, James!!!  It is hard to believe how good it is, isn't it ?!?!
> 
> Beautiful color when you combine heat with smoke on a cured Bacon.
> 
> I like to smoke it longer & lower for maximum smoke, but your's looks awesome!!!
> 
> MMMMmmmm......Thanks for the Views!!
> 
> Bear


I was thinking about a longer,slower/lower smoke, Bear, but I was concerned (ignorant in this case) about the danger zone.  Does that rule still apply after a cure?  I'm guessing no, but I was unsure and played it safe. What rules do you play by here?


----------



## Bearcarver

adiochiro3 said:


> I was thinking about a longer,slower/lower smoke, Bear, but I was concerned (ignorant in this case) about the danger zone.  Does that rule still apply after a cure?  I'm guessing no, but I was unsure and played it safe. What rules do you play by here?


No danger zone with meat that is cured properly.

Don't forget a lot of people cold smoke Bacon for a lot of hours.

Lower temp smoking takes longer to get nice color like you got, and cold smoking takes even longer yet, but no danger zone to worry about.

Smoking cured meat is kinda like a street fight---Once it's cured, there really isn't any rules!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You get your preferences set after trying it all ways, but I'm lucky---I love it ALL ways. I'll be doing my preferred way tomorrow.

Thanks again for the nice views,

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3

> Smoking cured meat is kinda like a street fight---Once it's cured, there really isn't any rules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the nice views,
> Bear


A street fight!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice!  I _*LIKE *_no rules!!!!!!


----------



## meateater

Wowzers, nice job! I need to get some more started soon.


----------



## nwdave

Great qvues and truly an inspiration to the rest of us to get off our duff's and get on the BBB band wagon.  Thanks.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson

I just checked, and I'm almost out!

Love me some BBB!

Todd


----------



## chefrob

nice job james! and btw i cold smoke my BBB for 8-10 hrs so don't worry about the 4 hr rule.


----------



## adiochiro3

chefrob said:


> nice job james! and btw i cold smoke my BBB for 8-10 hrs so don't worry about the 4 hr rule.


Thanks!  Bear agrees with you, and so do I.  My first attempt left a little to be desired on the smoke question.  It all tastes great, but *MORE SMOKEY GOODNESS* is required.  I think
Bear's words were something to the effect of, "cures are kind of like street fights; once the meat is cured, there are no rules."  Still cracks me up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I plan a nice, long, low, slow smoke for the next batch (which is sitting in the fridge as I type). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

BTW: you doing OK with all of the fires down there?


----------



## chefrob

adiochiro3 said:


> BTW: you doing OK with all of the fires down there?


yup, i'm in the phx area and they are in the eastern part of the state. beautiful country up there, if the wind would settle down the awsome fire teams could get a better handle on it.....thx for asking!


----------



## SmokinAl

Beautiful looking bacon!


----------



## venture

Excellent!  Beautiful bacon!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat

NICE! Beautiful looking bacon. Somethings you can look at and

think, " Man, I want that now, I know it's gonna taste awesome".

Nice work and thanks for the Qview, I always wanna know what

it's supposed to look like so I know I'm on the right track.

James


----------

